# My 32gb touchpad is 10.6gb!?



## MagnumForce (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys, so I've searched the forums, searched via google, searched the CyanogenMod forums, and I'm coming up with no answers for my issue.

Here is whats going on:

I have a 32gb touchpad. I installed CyanogenMod Android OS onto it and had a few issues. I ran webOS doctor and I kept getting stuck at 12%. I accidentally formatted the drive 2 times. At this point, it wouldn't boot at all, I could only get the device into recovery mode. I finally got webOS doctor to work, and now I have webOS and CyanogenMod back up and running sucessfully via webOS doctor + a thread on here + using novacmd to talk to the device.

Unfortunately, my device only shows 10.6gb of hard drive space.

Now that my device runs dual boot again, and regardless of which OS I am logged into when I attach the device to my computer via USB, BOTH sides only read 10.6 gigs total with only approx 7gb available. I've tried several partition finder/recover/resizer softwares, and 1 of them initially showed 3 partitions all at 10.6 gb, which would make sense for a 32gb device (and since I formatted it 2 times). However, that partition software was a paid software (and I can't remember which one) so I tried several other partition related software and also disc management on windows (I'm running 64 bit Windows 7), and none of them can find any additional partitions or any additional space - just the main partition at 10.6gb. So I can't figure out where the other 2 missing partitions are, or what exactly the issue is?

I am willing to completely restore my device to its original state if I knew how, all I want to do is recover the missing gigs and be able to start fresh and then reload android (I don't really use webOS for anything). Can somebody please help? I have NO clue how to go about this, I've exhausted all my resources/computer knowledge at this point and I haven't been able to find anything else on any forum related to my issue.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

I also have about 10GBs, when I should have at least 20 or so. I haven't been to WEBOS in a long time... maybe there's something on there.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, sounds like your partitions are just all out of whack, I'm sure someone here will know how to fix your issue.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

You can always restore > ACMEuninstall > Re-create your partition table. http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover

Bottom of the page.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you sure you ever actually had a full 32gb? There is actually a known issue with HP that some of the 32gb touchpads were shipped with 16gb memory installed... I received one of these, and they are exchanging it.


----------



## MrPuddington (Oct 15, 2011)

MagnumForce said:


> I've tried several partition finder/recover/resizer softwares, and 1 of them initially showed 3 partitions all at 10.6 gb, which would make sense for a 32gb device (and since I formatted it 2 times).


On a PC, you never see the full flash memory, but only the FAT32 partition. So from a PC, you will not be able to fix this problem. WebOS Doctor also does not help, because it does not change partitions it does not know about. You probably need to go into debug mode (I would try WebOS first, but it should also work under Android) and have a look at the lvm partitions. Chances are you have more than you should, and you just have to delete some.


----------



## MagnumForce (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually, the device out of the box was a 32gb, but the original one had major isssues and they send me a refurb - AND now that I've reloaded the entire device to factory, it IS a 16 gb. Good catch. working with HP now to get it fixed.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244

this will fix partition problems.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

lafester said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1426244
> 
> this will fix partition problems.


I wonder if that would've fixed the one I'm sending back to HP to fix for having 16gb instead of 32gb (new out of the box) They said it could be hardware OR software... ... The HP phone rep's troubleshooting said it was hardware, but honestly, I don't feel he did the proper steps in troubleshooting. Well it's not costing me anything to get it fixed, so owell I'll let them deal with it.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Guess I'm about to find out if the linked fix works.... Just got back the touchpad I sent to HP for showing 16gb instead of 32gb... and it still shows 16gb.


----------

